# Hungry Blue Cats... Lake Conroe



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Went this morning to Lake Conroe, with Lucky D, and we had a very sucessful trip. Caught 58lb, 36lb,32lb, 28lb, 26lb, 23lb, 12lb, 8lb, and 14 more from 5lb, to 2lbs. All of the larger fish were CPR'ed and released, however, we did keep a few chosen ones for supper. The 58lb er was my all time biggest. Lucky D said he had a great time, as I did. Don's neighbors and church members will be eating hearty for a while. Thanks, Professor Garry, and Lucky D for a good time. The water was really nice!*


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome! I saw 2 boats south of the 1097 bridge this morning, about 8:45. Thought they might be drifting for cats. Was that you Tbone?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*That might be me!*

*Yes sir, that was myself and Lucky D in his green Pathfinder. You should have said hi.*


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Great job Glen! It's getting that time.. Really nice blues. You got it goin' on now...


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow way to go T bone, thats a nice mess of cats. I bet that was fun.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Giant cats*

Hey T- Bone

You fellows have got it down pat , Never seen so many big cats come in on rod & reels.
I will be giving that a try , Lucky - D you got the touch , great pictures
also .:an4:


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

your lucky that kitty didn't take you in the water with'em. I bet that was a fight. 1 big boy makes the trip. guess I need to try for them ole cats more. that how I got started....kitty hunting....and went from there.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

That's a hefty looking fish; nice going guys. You didn't miss anything in the creek today; didn't stay long, caught a small yellow bass; other than that; couldn't hardly lose a minnow.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats on a Great day Glen!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Dammit MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like a beautiful day out there. I can here my boat calling me 7000 miles away. LOL!!! Great job out there! 21 days 4hrs 28 sec and counting. Come on R&R


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

TBONE you the man! Where gonna try on sat. What was the bait of choice? SHAD?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG, Tbone! That is a great catch and it looks like a beautiful day on the water as well. Thanks for the report.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Now that is my kind of day, Nice weather and fishing!!!!
Really nice catch!

Blessed and highly favored!
Cowboy


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

WTG...I was just sitting at home thinking that some of the 2coolers would be slaying the big blues.
Maybe I can get out some. All of my fishing partners have fallen by the wayside. Either ill spouses, crippled knee or just bite by the unlucky bug.
Conroe diffidently has taken over the Big Cat Capitol Of Texas title.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice job tbone! What did you use for bait and were they all on jugs or R&R?


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch......Can ya'll teach me how to rig up a drifting rig....


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

*Where do you go after a day like that?*

Well, thanks to the help of T-bone, his fishing professor, " our little friends " and the fact that the Good LORD was willing that we have good day, we had a great day. T-bone had hoped for his new cast net to come in with larger mesh for catching gizzard shad, but I don't know how they could have been any better than our "little friends". More pics to come and for some reason my camera setting got changed and may have lost some pics. Had taken lots more including some of T-bone's rod bent over when the big cat got a look at us and decided he did not like what he was looking at.
My best for the day was 33 lbs, not a bad 2nd place considering how big the big one really was.


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

*Where to go ( part 2 )*

Speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!
In the first pic of the big cat on the floor, It measured 50 inches long. In the last pic of fish laid out the smallest one was about 2 lbs.

What do you think boomhauer? Can these make up for the small WB when fishing with PerchJerk?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

he||S yea nice


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's some serious fishing men.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty amazing catch. Sounds like Conroe is loaded!!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! Awesome catch guys!!!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Way to go!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Awesome catch tbone big catfish on rod and reel is what I want to learn next. Congrats!


----------

